# Two new things I just found - Amazon Turk and Fiverr



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Not sure if they have been mentioned before, but I'll mention them.

You can go to fiverr.com and hawk something for $5. People on there are offering blog posts, blog or article content, etc. There's lots of things - even if you have a lot of twitter followers or facebook fans you can offer to promote someone's page or business there for $5.

And Amazon Turk is something pretty cool that is pretty new, i think it's still in beta. http://aws.amazon.com/mturk/
Basically the concept is that there are some things a human mind can do more efficiently than computers, like identifying objects in videos, data transcribing, research, etc.

So you can sign up for an account and companies will pay you to do tasks they need to have outsourced. I'm active in the internet marketing community and a lot of them are beginning to use it looking for people to write articles (usually 300-500 words) and create links and whatnot.

Basically, you decide what you can do and decide what you want to get for it, and companies can choose to hire you or not. Transversely, companies can post work they need done, and you can bid on it. You only get paid if your work is accepted, so the quality standards stay high.

I think there's a lot of potential there... I couldn't not post it!:goodjob:


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Mturk has actually been around a few years. If you are interested in learning more about it look for a bulletin board called Turk Nation (I believe) and you will read input about the different requesters and who pays fast etc....


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

That sounds very interesting, thanks for posting that!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone from HT earning a paycheck doing this turk ? 
I just found the and am curious if anyone here has real time expirence.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I had never heard of MTurk until a few days ago, and of course I had to hop on over here to see if anyone else had done it.

The search didn't reveal much within the past few years, so I'm exhuming this zombie in order to ask. So, has anyone else here done it, or still does it, and what kind of experience did you have?

Thanks.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Five bucks for a blog post is a $45 loss in income for me, I get $50 for writing them. However, if your cost of living is a lot less than mine, feel free.

The other drawback is that there are a thousand people for every job listed. Steeper competition than a shift at the local fast food joint.

There are dozens of these sites out there now, compared to when the post was started. Do your research.

Jeff


----------

